# Home Theater 7.2 Sound



## molson102 (Oct 22, 2018)

Do you need a receiver to get 7.2 sound or does a computer exist with 7.2 sound capability?

Thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

A PC can provide the content but you’ll need an avr for power and processing. A simple hdmi connection is all you’ll need to go from pc to avr.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you currently have any speakers? Or is this a brand new project?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Computer straight to powered speakers you only going to get 5.1 which is the max for SPDIF audio connector. Past that you have to use the video cards HDMI to a AVR or Powered Soundbar


----------



## JdM12 (Nov 10, 2014)

Windows audio provides 8 channels, that's 7.1 : Left, Right, Center, Sub, Rear Left, Rear Right, Side Left, Side Right.
All you need then is an 8 channels USB DAC like MiniDSP U-DAC8 (or a soundcard) and of course 8 power amps and speakers.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

HT Omega (excellent quality) - has been making improvements on an 8 channel ClARO HALO XT sound card for nearly a decade. This is an analog out duel card PCI sound-card.
I believe sound-blaster also makes an 8 channel card. Prob many more co's as well. 



The only negative aspect to using PC sound-cards for HT or 2 channel music etc is the HT Omega adjustments to output freq's to minimize computer fan noise. Although i challenge anybody to identify the fan noise or compensation in the listening room sound balance. 



HT OMEGA CLARO HALO XT specs



24-bit / 192kHz AK4396VF 120dB DAC
24-bit / 192kHz AK535BVF ADC
TI 128dB Headphone Amplifier with user selectable high/low impedance settings
5.1ch Optical / 8ch (7.1) Analog Output
Professional Grade RCA Connectors with included lock nuts
Swappable Front and Headphone Out OPAMP Socket
Anti-pop Protection Circuitry
Advanced Front Panel Audio Support with selectable automatic mute feature
Two 2-pin connectors for Coaxial Digital Input/Output with CA-1 cable
available separately
External MIDI Device support with CA-2 bracket available separately
The question i have now: can you take a movie recorded in Dolby Atmos run it through a 7.1/2 sound card and then back into a Dolby Atmos Pre/Pro with minimal, to no, sound degradation


----------

